# [SOLVED] Overclocking Dell 518 Cpu



## FirstTimeUpgrad (Jun 5, 2009)

Now im under the understanding that Dell machines cant be overclocked in the normal way
Is there a bios update or something that will make me able to overclock my cpu
Any help is appreciated 
(Cpu is a Intel Core 2 Quad Currently at 2.33 Ghz)
Need any more info on my machine im happy to supply


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking Dell 518 Cpu*



FirstTimeUpgrad said:


> Now im under the understanding that Dell machines cant be overclocked in the normal way
> Is there a bios update or something that will make me able to overclock my cpu
> Any help is appreciated
> (Cpu is a Intel Core 2 Quad Currently at 2.33 Ghz)
> Need any more info on my machine im happy to supply


You can not OC a OEM PC in the correct manner. Some websites offer programs but they will not work correctly and cause instability if they do anything at all. 

This is why people who want to OC build their PC. Is there a reason for wanting to OC? Most people do it to make old hardware live a little longer like my E5200, or just for bragging rights. If your PC is running slow it might be do too other reasons.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking Dell 518 Cpu*

OEM PC's, including DELL, do not stand up well to the extra stress of overclocking. For this reason the manufacturers usually lock the BIOS to prevent overclocking. This protects you from failures and them from the resultant warranty claims. For safe and effective overclocking you really need to build the system yourself, allowing you to control the quality of the components used.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking Dell 518 Cpu*

Bios updates should only be done if the update addresses the particular problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios update can render the Mobo useless. Most OEM Bios' are locked to prevent user adjustment and prevent damage to the generally lower quality hardware.


----------



## FirstTimeUpgrad (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking Dell 518 Cpu*

Thanks for all the responses people 
Im not going to even try it it if its gonna cause issues
Thanks again


----------

